# My Thoughts of Marijuana and Meditation



## bobharvey (Jul 20, 2008)

I have used marijuana frequently now for about a year. Since then I have stopped smoking tobacco (about a year habit), stopped chewing tobacco (6 year habit), stopped drinking alcohol (about 3 to 4 days a week for one year), lost my aggression, lost my anxiety, lost my depression, lost my indifference to God, and I found a new perspective on life and it's purpose. 

I believe that God gave man tools to come back to Glory with Him. "*And God said, "See, I have given you every herb that yields seed which is on the face of all the earth, and every tree whose fruit yields seed; to you it shall be for food." Genesis 1:29 *Here is my argument for marijuana use for spiritual growth.

Meditation is probably one of the most important exercises that man has discovered. It requires no effort. It requires no movement (except for dance or walking meditation or other type of meditation). It is the easiest thing you can do. And it is wonderful for you as the range of benefits are well documented on the internet, in books, and even in ancient sacred scriptural texts. In fact it is demanded that Christians meditate in Paul's letter to the Philippians. It is mentioned several more times in the Bible although most Christians believe faith and prayer are the only tools for salvation.

Marijuana like meditation has a long list of benefits. Most of them can't be "proven" by objective scientific approaches but only know by a subjective experience. So it may be sold to most people as evil but we all know that is not true even though we can't prove it. There are three things that I have noticed marijuana to help instead of hinder my journey back to God. 

The first is cotton mouth. I know this sounds dumb but it actually is true. When I meditate I have a continuous stream of saliva that has to be swallowed. This interrupts my meditation so I can't be completely still. Marijuana helps to thicken this and keep me from even having to swallow.

The second is the tingling I feel in my entire body. Isn't it strange how you start to feel different parts of your body more than you did before you were high? This is a help for me. Meditation is about awareness. It takes no movement to be aware. Hell you can be aware in your sleep (lucid dreams). So feeling a tingle in my legs makes me more aware of my body. When I get high I can flush my awareness up and down my whole body like a wave. This is something I can't do easily without marijuana. Most of you probably can't either especially if all your awareness is on your thoughts.

The last thing that I have noticed to help was my complete change of character. I lost my aggression, depression, and many deep seated unwarranted fears after introspection with the sacrad cannabis. The loss of these qualities have helped me to realize love is truly more than a feeling. It is a perspective. It has helped me to embrace a different way of living. I realize that I am existing as a creation not surviving the odds and harsh realities of the big bad world. 

Marijuana and meditation both helped me to change for the better. It is helping me to find the Kingdom inside of me that Jesus speaks of in *Luke 17:20-21. *Marijuana is a sacrament. Marijuana is sacred. You should treat her as a Goddess that gives you guidance. And when she showers you with her bliss, I urge you to look inside. Find out who you are.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 20, 2008)

great read man. i feel the same way about ganja and meditation.

being stoned puts you into a very relaxed and calming mood, perfect for meditating!



keep up your faith and mediation bobharvey, you're going to need it in the next few years.


----------



## seeker of truth (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. You affirmed things I've been wondering about.
I wish I could find more about this aspect of marijuana use.


----------



## gscanaba (Jun 23, 2009)

and i thought i was the only one who loved meditation and marijuana


----------



## asphyxiated2 (Jul 27, 2009)

gscanaba said:


> and i thought i was the only one who loved meditation and marijuana


I think there are a lot of people who enjoy meditating, experiencing oobe's and other spiritual things under marijuana effects. Just that, in our world society it is common to imply the effects of marijuana to be 'not good for your health', disturbing, promoting violence, addiction, loss of memory, 'artificial comfort' and such. I think this all is bs. 

I think the world (in it's natural state) was created for us to learn, experience and feel our existence, our lessons, ourselves nad the universe around us. And all the flora and fauna of the nature that's psychotropic (I think that's the word) was created so that this would make things easier. 

Greetings from Latvia, Europe.
Richard.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 27, 2009)

truth......i smoke the herb as a tool of getting closer to jah...i use it and grow it for spiritual purposes,,,and i applaud u for useing the herb for wat its here for....i sing and dance and prais when smoking the herb thats i church,,,,thats my meditation,,,,its diffrent for everyone,,,to each his own but the herb is here to heal,,,,and help your mind get round those corners and curves


----------



## chronicdice88 (Jul 29, 2009)

meditation is amazing.. maryjane is amazing.. the combo is un-describable.. i started yoga and meditation about 3 years ago and it changed my life.. smoking before each session defenatly enhances the expeirence. but its inportant not to need it and realize how good the feeling of "sober meditation" because its a "high" un-like any other. and that high is what some people say is how close you feel to "god" or the idea of a higher being. anyways i practice every day now and there are too many benefits to list.. anyone who loves maryjane will love meditating! i highly recomend it, its all about geting away from the meterialistic world and coming together as a human race...marjane just points us in the right direction


----------



## trishmybiscuits (Aug 12, 2009)

bobharvey said:


> Marijuana and meditation both helped me to change for the better. It is helping me to find the Kingdom inside of me that Jesus speaks of in *Luke 17:20-21. *Marijuana is a sacrament. Marijuana is sacred. You should treat her as a Goddess that gives you guidance. And when she showers you with her bliss, I urge you to look inside. Find out who you are.


I enjoy a good toke. I'm also heavily into meditation. I don't mix the two. Mediatate first. Indulge later. And that's the same advice recommended by the inventor of the Energy-Control Meditation Technique, the purest form of meditation out there, and the best as far as Im concerned:

Energy-Control Meditation Technique


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 14, 2009)

trishmybiscuits said:


> I enjoy a good toke. I'm also heavily into meditation. I don't mix the two. Mediatate first. Indulge later. And that's the same advice recommended by the inventor of the Energy-Control Meditation Technique, the purest form of meditation out there, and the best as far as Im concerned:
> 
> Energy-Control Meditation Technique


Hmm I disagree, I think smoking and meditation go hand in hand. Although this is very dependent on the individual and how you choose to incorporate smoking into your practice.

Smoking + meditation can bring you to deep levels of awareness if used properly.


----------



## TurkeyOnRye (Aug 14, 2009)

Marijuana is a manifestation of my growing spirituality, which is really to say my expanding sense of knowing in myself. Too many times it has been an assistant to me in perceiving alternate perspectives on reality, which I am now completely and utterly convinced that the only real and absolute reality is a one-self. Knowing the one surpasses all thought-based understanding. Upon the realization of oneness, all questions that were once so all-important don't just simply drop away out of the answers that come inside that realization, but drop away out of complete and total irrelevance. When I smoke marijuana, I remember again that I and god are actually one and the same.

​


----------



## chronicdice88 (Aug 15, 2009)

TurkeyOnRye said:


> I and god are actually one and the same.
> 
> ​



we all are one  we need to stop emphasizing our differences and start realizing that there is no difference between you and i... we are all brothers and sisters 

one love


----------



## campusguy (Aug 18, 2009)

Amazing and educational words, my friend. I would LOVE for you, if you're interested, to write a paid article for my Alternative Health website. Would you be willing? My email address is : "cashcampus (at) gmail (dot) com" Please get back to me when you get a chance and thanks again for sharing this with the world.


----------



## BoXofStankay (Aug 18, 2009)

kinda [email protected]


----------



## chronicdice88 (Aug 18, 2009)

campusguy said:


> Amazing and educational words, my friend. I would LOVE for you, if you're interested, to write a paid article for my Alternative Health website. Would you be willing? My email address is : "cashcampus (at) gmail (dot) com" Please get back to me when you get a chance and thanks again for sharing this with the world.



who are you talking to there mate?


----------



## KronikNirvana (Oct 31, 2009)

I am also a marijuana meditater and I find it extremely helpful and thought I was a loner too.. but I guess my idea to do it wasn't so bad because everyone else who posted here does it

For me it helps me reach a lower state of consciousness to deep meditation.

I do a Scandinavian style meditation called Acem meditation.. it works for me which is the point =D


----------



## DJBoxhouse (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice read, I disagree with a lot of what marijuana does while meditating, at least when I'm doing it, however in the end it's what helps *you* get to the 'white room' that matters. I find it distracts me and makes me lose pace with taring down thought interferences and emotional restraints of sorts. For me, I just need a pitch black room and white noise humming in the background. I have an hour and a half of white noise on my ipod JUST for this lol.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Oct 31, 2009)

getting high and then meditating is a waste of time and bud
meditating alone can raise your level of consciousness without external stimuli ( without herb/alcohol)
learn to raise your consciousness without bud and you will have reached another level in human evolution


----------



## paulgut420 (Oct 31, 2009)

The Herb is a sacrament and We must use it for spiritual purposes. 

God Bless.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 2, 2009)

Some good herbs filter much mind noise.

Focused thoughts become focused things.

edit:

Some believe spooks more likely to manifest when a Tesla coil is used.

Something about more energy available.

Where do all the Teslas go anyway?


----------



## chronicdice88 (Nov 2, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> Some good herbs filter much mind noise.
> 
> Focused thoughts become focused things.



deep stuff. i very much agree


----------



## syndrome101 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bro that article was honestly the most amazing thing i've ever read.  is amazing and i've been ing for 3 years and its awesome meditation.


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 1, 2009)

Very cool. I knew marijuana was mentioned throughout the bible, but I couldn't remember where exactly. You're argument is very well thought out and supported by the bible. It always confuses me when Christians and Preachers say stuff like 'Marijuana is bad!' You just gotta look at em and be like, 'Have you even read the bible??'


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Dec 1, 2009)

Some SSS members believe good herbs allow communication to occur during meditation.


----------



## JGarrett (Jun 24, 2010)

bobharvey said:


> Marijuana and meditation both helped me to change for the better.


I have noticed the same effects. Before i started smoking it seemed life happened to me and there was little control i had over my emotions and reactions. Once i started using cannabis, it was possible to take a step back and see my mind as part of the whole that is "me". 

Pre-marijuana my mind was trying to run the show. A mind that was controlled by a false personality. A false personality that did whatever it took to be accepted in social circles and carried several decades of repressed psychological bruises into its distorted perspective of life.

Meditating with marijuana was exactly as you described. My awareness could focus on bodily sensations. My awareness could see the mind as something separate and yet part of the whole. Emotions were amplified and easier to observe objectively. Emotions, thoughts and sensations arose in consciousness, but yet "i" didn't identify with them. This is the essence of the style of meditation referred to as Vipassana. Marijuana revealed this style without prior knowledge of it.

Marijuana made being in the present moment possible for me. This realness of the present moment had previously been a foreign mental concept. Marijuana made it possible to simply "be" without thought and ego interfering. Cannabis made it possible to "be here now" without effort.

Thank you for bringing up this topic. Your words are simple and eloquent.

~JGarrett


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jun 27, 2010)

I have to admit that I didn't read the whole thread, but I think that meditation and MJ don't go neccesarily hand in hand. True, it makes you more aware of yourself and reality (I call it a "lucid wake state" as opposed to lucid dreaming), in my case I feel more solid, wholesome, retrospective after getting high. But I associate meditation to sitting on a pillow and not moving an inch while being in a rather bothersome sitting posture. That's something I don't find really comfortable or thought-inducing, I rather like lying on my bed, munching some snacks and being peacefully concious of my subconciousness and the way the thoughts in my brain circulate.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jul 7, 2010)

if i smoke and meditate i do it for relaxing and letting things go. but i think if i really want to just be there in the moment i like to be sober for sure


----------



## eurasianfarmer (Jul 7, 2010)

interestingg. more more moarrrr!!!


----------



## kamonra (Jul 12, 2010)

MaryJj is not a socially corrosive drug. It is not even a drug. 
drugs are altered by man. So they termed it "psycoactive change in the brain" Under this term they still can not say it is a drug. So they deemed it a controlled substance. 
well! In church, if you catch the "holyghost" This is a form of psycoactive change in the brain. 
In many religions, they require psycoactive states to be altered in order to have a greater expirience, understanding, and relationship with god. 
It appears the Govt. has made a set of laws that would suggest they do not want us to have this greater expirience with god?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 12, 2010)

This is an informative and relaxing thread, i too think meditation is a good tool. Is it possible that it goes both ways? Closer consciousness to God is good, but are there people that would use it to get closer to Satan? Just thought i'd ask, I have spiritual debates with people all the time, and they can bring up good points


----------



## twostarhotel (Jul 14, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> This is an informative and relaxing thread, i too think meditation is a good tool. Is it possible that it goes both ways? Closer consciousness to God is good, but are there people that would use it to get closer to Satan? Just thought i'd ask, I have spiritual debates with people all the time, and they can bring up good points


yeah for sure i think some people can harness negative energy more than positive. but i think for herb it would be hard to do.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 14, 2010)

twostarhotel said:


> yeah for sure i think some people can harness negative energy more than positive. but i think for herb it would be hard to do.


Yea, i guess so. I find herb to be uplifting and only when i smoke with people with bad vibes will i feel any. Thats why i smoke by myself most of the time.


----------



## Moonjelly420 (Jan 16, 2011)

eastsidebagel said:


> But I associate meditation to sitting on a pillow and not moving an inch while being in a rather bothersome sitting posture. That's something I don't find really comfortable or thought-inducing


Meditation does not have to be done in a "sitting" position. It can be done in whatever position is most comfortable for YOU. The purpose of meditation is to calm the body and mind, relieving it of tension and stress so that you can achieve more awarenes and focused energy, allowing you to reflect on your life from a higher level of consciousness. When I first started meditating I would do it laying down. As I have progressed I now do it sitting up, or against a wall while sitting on a pillow, and also putting a pillow behind my back and neck. You should give meditating another try but in a comfortable position this time. Meditation is such an amazing tool that can help you in EVERY area of your life. It's too bad that so many people give up on it so easily.


----------



## bobharvey (Jan 19, 2011)

That kind of depends on what you're referring to as Satan (there are different kinds of satanists). I wrote this thread a long time ago and I've since come to a greater understanding of who the Good and Eternal Heavenly Father YHWH is and who the enemy "Satan" (satan means adversary) is. I think if you want to get close to the embodiment of pure evil and darkness then you wouldn't do the exact opposite of the 10 commandments. Sin by the way is transgression of the law. The Law is the 10 commandments. And nowhere in the 10 commandments does it say not to smoke or eat cannabis.


----------



## diesel15 (Jan 20, 2011)

when you meditate do you focus on your thoughts or your bodily sensations at that moment or what. i get different answers on how to meditate nd now im kinda confused so if anybody could let me know i would apreciate it


----------



## carl.burnette (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh yeah.. I totally agree. Im 40 & only got into smoking weed perhaps 5 years ago. Up until then I was scared of it. Sounds totally stupid now, but at the time it was the way it was.

Now, I LOVe to wake & bake in the morning. I Love the peace & serenity I get from it. Sitting in the living room on the couch. House pretty dark & quiet. Just there with my thoughts. Its amazing what an affect it has had on me. I run through my day in my head, plan things, figure issues out. Very calming & relaxing. 

My father's a pastor & it wasn't until about 3 years ago that I tried smoking a bowl prior to attending church. OH my what a difference. Totally different prospective on the whole thing. The Bible just comes alive man. Reading Proverbs while high will blow your mind. THe logic of it is incredible.

Give it a try tomorrow morning. You'll see what I mean.


----------

